# Sold my PSP and 4 games, walked into Wal*Mart and



## ReformedWretch (Dec 24, 2005)

Heard a lady ask if they had any XBox 360's. As I smiled I heard a former co-worker tell her "Yes, we have one". I was like WHOA, and then I heard the lady say "If it doesn't have the hard drive I am not intrested. My son wants one with the hard drive."

They then walked her to the display case and pulled it out. She saw me and another gentleman who had heard the conversation and asked if this was the one with the hard drive. We both told her no, it wasn't. The salesman then told her she could buy a hard drive for 100 bucks but they were currently out. She shook her head no.

I quickly said "If she doesn't want it, I do.". They handed it to me, and I am now the owner of an XBox 360 Core system. Being that I sold the PSP and 4 games for $350.00 I had enough left over to pick up a memory card and tossing a few extra bucks in the HD cables and Condemned.

I think that's a pretty fair trade up!

(For those of you not in the know, the 360 is a new system that is nearly impossible to get at this time.)


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 24, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## ANT (Dec 24, 2005)

I thought you were selling the PSP to buy your wife a Christmas gift?



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy it and I know more games are coming soon, but I really want to surprise my wife with a NICE diamond ring for Christmas. I never surprise her because she is very hard o surprise.



Were you able to still do that?

I'm laughing over here because there have been so many times I set out to do something and wind up doing something else.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 24, 2005)

lol....makes me look stupid...I managed to get the ring on credit. When I bought the Crossfire the dealer ran my credit through six banks because I wanted a certain deal and refused to buy the car until I got it. That made my credit look terrible! Finally a jewlrey store understood what happened and gave me the credit.

My wife got her ring yesterday. I have one more gift for her tonight after Midnight.


----------



## matt01 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _from houseparent_
> 
> Being that I sold the PSP and 4 games for $350.00 I had enough left over to pick up a memory card and tossing a few extra bucks in the HD cables and Condemned.
> 
> ...I managed to get the ring on credit.



I suppose you are a "blessed" man. If I had spent a few hundreds dollars on games, and then bought my wife's present on credit, she would have refused to take the gift.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 26, 2005)

The games were bought with money I sold the other system for, and the credit payment in managable. I am however blessed by the Lord finacnially although FAR from wealthy. However it's taken me years and years to get to where I am and putting up with jobs and paychecks that were very unfair.


----------



## ANT (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> lol....makes me look stupid...I managed to get the ring on credit. When I bought the Crossfire the dealer ran my credit through six banks because I wanted a certain deal and refused to buy the car until I got it. That made my credit look terrible! Finally a jewlrey store understood what happened and gave me the credit.
> 
> My wife got her ring yesterday. I have one more gift for her tonight after Midnight.



Sorry Adam, I didn't mean to make you look stupid. 

I just thought it was funny because I do stuff like that all the time.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 26, 2005)

Ebay it.


----------



## ANT (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Ebay it.



I think he wants to keep the xbox ... that's why he bought it.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



He could get two or three times what it is worth on Ebay and buy another one later.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 27, 2005)

Not any more. Since Christmas was here (now gone) the price for these have dropped like a rock on EBay. You're lucky if you can make a hundred bucks. Plus I do want it 

And I wasn't mad Ant, I should have worded what I said differently. I just forgot I had said I wanted the cash for the PSP for that reason. No problem here.


----------

